# Kitten pictures (pic heavy, dialup warning)



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

Been working on a warmblood stud since monday (doing 2 weeks of vet placement) and there's a cat with a litter of 5, all of which are gorgeous  I'm currently working on my parents to let me keep the little girl that has a lot of orange in her, cause I love her to bits  (She's the one in the first lot of pics)








































some of the other kittens


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 11, 2008)

ABsolutely stunning photos, they look professionay taken!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL kittens, she's a real little looker!!!!! Hope you do get to take her home!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 11, 2008)

nice photo's... 

two of my worst allergies, lucerne and cats.. lol.


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 11, 2008)

beautiful photos.... The kittens are all so cute!!!!

What sort of camera did you use?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning pics, These cats Expensive?
They're tabbies right?


----------



## Vixen (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice photos and beautiful cat !


----------



## Trouble (Dec 11, 2008)

very nice photos. the kitten is gorgeous! the only other cat I know that has character (my aunt has a siamese, he's awesome)
thanks for sharing the pics, she's gorgeous!


----------



## ravan (Dec 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
so adorable


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 11, 2008)

So cute!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 11, 2008)

not as cute as mine


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

I was in the Lort Smith Shelter the other day i was tempted to adopt anothe kitten but 3 is enough.

Oh and my cats are not allowed outside ever and have never been out at all just thought id state that before any attacks start flying.


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 11, 2008)

what a tiger!.

haha 

little champion.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 11, 2008)

True true. :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

I get the impression that this litter wasn't intended.. the owner doesn't seem to desex any of his animals.. the dogs are all intact (3) as are the adult cats (theres one male that has marble-bengal type markings, and theres the mum of these guys which looks very young herself, too young imo to have had a litter)

My parents originally said "No" outright and I thought I didn't have a chance.. then I showed dad a pic of this lil girl and he said "work on mum" and mum said "ask dad" so... yeah 

Thanks for the kind comments guys (I shall ignore the scrubbie comments ), the camera I use is a fuji finepix S5700. There are a few newer models that are very similar and I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend them, superb macro and very easy to use (Pay up fuji, I've done yet more advertising for ya!)

I will be getting some more pics of the kittens soon (I go play with them every lunch break and in the mornings; whenever I have free time, which isn't often) and I'll also post some pics of the horses if anyones interested


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

1st - This is my little girl - I was cleaning out the snakes click clack and turned my bad when I looked back around this is what I found, I guess she thought if its good enough for the snake it is good enough for her hahaha
2nd - She just loves to get in to things she should not - this was just a box in a shopping bag and she loved it

I found her in a tree in the park in town she was screaming and was only a tiny little kitten(just a bit bigger than my hand) - she is not the prettiest kitty but we love her as she found us haha


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

I rekon she's gorgeous Bundy  I have a thing for black cats with real gold coloured eyes, beautiful  (I have a fetish for high contrast)

I love it how cats seem to love boxes  as soon as misty see's one, she's in it  so funny to watch. Is your girl playful bundy? If so have you ever tried a laser light with her? misty loves it, you can make her jump up walls, run in circles etc, great fun!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

come on guys, learn to control yourselves. I am well aware that this is a REPTILE forum but as has been posted before, the 'other animals' section includes any other animal, including cats. There are quite a few others on here that like cats, who I thought might like to see these cute lil guys. Learn to grow up and get over it, if you hate cats so much simply don't open any threads including them, and if you do don't waste peoples time by posting about your hatred and you trying to hurt them; we've heard it all before.

Thanks to the people who are mature enough to not bicker etc, and to the others, please don't carry on/argue and get the thread locked.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks - She is super playful and will play for hours with the laser light hahah I get tired of it before she does haha. She is such spoiled kitty and is more human than cat she has set things she does like in the morning when my husbands alarm goes off she goes and sits on it and waits for him to put it on snooze then goes back to bed with him then just before it comes back on again she goes and sits on it again she will only use one kitty littler box to poo in and will only eats out of a certain bowl and loads more.
We also have a Russian blue(well he is a mix breed but has the Grey coat and green eyes) who is 3 and is a RSPCA cat





xshadowx said:


> I rekon she's gorgeous Bundy  I have a thing for black cats with real gold coloured eyes, beautiful  (I have a fetish for high contrast)
> 
> I love it how cats seem to love boxes  as soon as misty see's one, she's in it  so funny to watch. Is your girl playful bundy? If so have you ever tried a laser light with her? misty loves it, you can make her jump up walls, run in circles etc, great fun!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

Meh I'm just going to ignore any of the people that bad-mouth cats. They're never mature enough to actually read what anyone says so why bother. As I've said a million times before; Indoor cats with decent owners do NO damage to the environment. 

I have a habit of adopting any unwanted animals I come across, which is nearly a curse  I love them all to bits though. And I can just imagine how spoilt your girl is bundy  misty is spoilt as well, I love her to bits and she behaves more like a dog than a cat, following me around, and she's easy to train as well


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

to the mods - for once can you pleas not close a thread due to bad comments and maybe ban those responsible so the rest of us can share pics and stories instead of the usual "this always ends bad" closing of the thread -punish the ones who deserve it.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

cats train well for food hey haha - I love how she is her own kitty but will give you the privilege of smooches on her terms haha(normally when food is wanted).
I also have a tendency to bring home animals - such as baby flying foxes(which we drive 1.5 hours to get to a carer and baby birds, we had the privilege of looking after a channel billed cuckoo which was awsome and are lucky enough to have friends who are wildlife carers that have had heaps of birds of prey




xshadowx said:


> Meh I'm just going to ignore any of the people that bad-mouth cats. They're never mature enough to actually read what anyone says so why bother. As I've said a million times before; Indoor cats with decent owners do NO damage to the environment.
> 
> I have a habit of adopting any unwanted animals I come across, which is nearly a curse  I love them all to bits though. And I can just imagine how spoilt your girl is bundy  misty is spoilt as well, I love her to bits and she behaves more like a dog than a cat, following me around, and she's easy to train as well


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

xshadowx - our male who is the RSPCA kitty was an intact male when he went to the RSPCA and they chopped him(hahah poor boy - but for his own good) but he has this really weird thing about humping towels, cloths, in fact anything he can get to and he makes a god awful noise while doing it and he does it like 7 times a day(when we first got him he did it to our bed sheet maybe once a week). Do you think this is because he was an intact male for 2yrs be fore loosing his nuts? what do you think?
This is him in the act haha


----------



## FAY (Dec 11, 2008)

If you do not like cats that is fine......please don't make nasty comments as some members on this forum do.
The thread clearly states 'Kitten Pictures'. If you don't like cats don't 'click' on the thread. It is easy really.......
The thread is in the 'other animals' forum,incase you are unsure this does include cats.

Thank you!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for that




GARTHNFAY said:


> If you do not like cats that is fine......please don't make nasty comments as some members on this forum do.
> The thread clearly states 'Kitten Pictures'. If you don't like cats don't 'click' on the thread. It is easy really.......
> The thread is in the 'other animals' forum,incase you are unsure this does include cats.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks very much, I appreciate it.

Bundy, I really don't know, I suppose it is possible that he simply remembers the time before he was castrated? I've heard quite a few stories about male cats that do similar things after being castrated at an older age. 

And yes, misty will do anything for food  I can get her to sit, stay, beg, stand


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

hahah cats and food


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

Seems to be what they're driven by  though having said that misty really does love people. she always escorts me around the yard, when I hang my washing up, and even though she gets terrified of being in open spaces she even follows me down to the dam, hence why I said she's more dog than cat  She's got the best personality!


----------



## Stitched (Dec 11, 2008)

Wilson, my old bank manager


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

hahah how cute




Stitched said:


> Wilson, my old bank manager
> View attachment 72228


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

shadow(our black kitty hahah) is like that with my hubby she loves him to death and will follow him everywhere ( I often get the feeling I'm the third wheel hahah), Crash is not a smoochy cat but likes to be near us at all times and will move from room to room so he can see us - the poor boy was handed in to the RSPCA because the owners kids were hitting him with a stick and tormenting him so she got rid of him(rather than teach the kids it was bad) he is still damaged from it and it took us at least 3 months before he would venture out from under our bed and he runs a mile when any one comes in the house




xshadowx said:


> Seems to be what they're driven by  though having said that misty really does love people. she always escorts me around the yard, when I hang my washing up, and even though she gets terrified of being in open spaces she even follows me down to the dam, hence why I said she's more dog than cat  She's got the best personality!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww poor boy  I wish people would educate their kids instead of just blaming the animal or simply 'tossing it aside'. Its never the animals fault, problems are always due to the humans; either the animal wasn't trained, kids weren't taught properly, owner wasn't responsible etc. I wish we could help all those animals  

And nice name for your black girl lol


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

one more for good luck haha - this was not too long after we found her


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2008)

She's gorgeous  I just got back from another day at placement and took a few more pics of the kittens today :d


----------



## Kimbully (Dec 12, 2008)

:-( My son is allergic so I had to re home my three boys, spent 8 months thinking about it before I did as it was so hard! Lucky someone from work took two so I hear all about them and my Dad took the old boy so I see him all the time.
The old boy was a stray and the two young boys were from shelters....I too am also a sucker 
Nice thread (I have only read it with all the crap deleted) and some horse pics would be great!

Kim


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

Those kittens are adorbale! 

Bundy, I found my little girl as well! It was about midnight and I was driving past some old car yards (had the radio blaring!) and I thought I heard a kitten.. so I pulled over and went looking. Found her in one of the caryards behind the fence, about 3 weeks old, could barely even see yet and was covered in ants  so I took her home, cleaned her up and bottle fed her for another 3 weeks.. even had to "make" her go to the toilet like their mothers do with some tissues. Most rewarding experience ever!

Kim, I'm allergic to cats too, just not my own! If I go to someone elses house and they have cats, I start sneezing straight away! Must have become immune to my own, lol


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 12, 2008)

Cute Kitts guys, Here's our 2 (when they were younger)..


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

Den said:


> Cute Kitts guys, Here's our 2 (when they were younger)..


 

AHHHHH what is it! lol j/k 
Rex's? Very cute in an ET kind of way


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah mate, Devons....Gremlins


----------



## palmej (Dec 12, 2008)

hehe here is chloe. and yes she has never ever left the house. complete indoor cat. i love her to bits =]


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

Den said:


> Yeah mate, Devons....Gremlins


 
Looks like the 2nd has more hair?


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 12, 2008)

ohhh awesome. i wanna be a vet too. atm i work at a vet and there is 7 stray kittens in there. they are a nightmare to clean because they run as soon as u open the door to clean them lol. they are kool but and i got some videos on my phone of them playing and watching me move the broom past their cage lol.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 12, 2008)

> Looks like the 2nd has more hair?


 
still not enough though. jks. i'll try and find some good pics of my boy. he's a ginger siamese x. absolutely beautiful and a very smoochy boy when he's in the mood.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2008)

Horse pics  Splendid, the grey mare and her 1month old filly;


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful cats guys  keep the pics coming! Heres a few more pics I took of this bunch today 



















I can't decide which one I want to keep


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 12, 2008)

They are so beautiful she is all knobbly knees soooo cute I love foals.

Den your kitties are super cute  I think I might go for one of them next time since we just had to get the plumber to unclog out pies - and surprise surprise it was mainly cat hair hahaha.

palmej your girl is so beautiful - they are best when kept as indoor cats and are less likely to pick up nasty things and bring them back to us hahah


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2008)

more for the horse fans  I apologize these aren't good photos, during the jumping I couldnt get clear photos. Will go around to the paddocks soon to get better pics


----------

